# Spellbook Generator?



## KingsTears (Sep 14, 2004)

Does anyone know of a program to generate spellbooks for 3.5, including specialists?

KingsTears


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't know if this will have what you are looking for or not...

http://www.seventhsanctum.com/index-magi.php

OR

http://www.paonline.com/zaikoski/ak/tools.htm


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 14, 2004)

You can set up spell books in PCGen, but I'm not sure if that's what you're asking about.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't know of any for 3.5, but I made one for TableSmith for 3.0. If you can't find one for 3.5, you might want to look at converting that one.

Link ("3E Generators", fourth one down).


----------



## Twin Rose (Sep 16, 2004)

The upcomming release of Campaign Suite Extended will include Spellbook Generators for 3.0 and 3.5 - this will use basic concepts like "utility spells" and "combat spells" and allow you to set a 'weight' for each - depending on the characters personality or whatever factors you want to set (or just click 'random' if you want).


----------

